
Somebody make this – 2 speed video conferencing - lazyeye
A really useful tool would be a video conferencing system for doing interviews (like Skype) except it also simultaneously records a much higher resolution video of the local feed to hard disk. 
So interviews can be conducted in real-time at moderate resolution then the system uploads (managing time syncing) the high res versions from both ends for editing&#x2F;publishing on the web.
======
richardboegli
How many times have you needed such a thing?

Most video / phone interviews are assumed to be ephemeral.

People take notes as it happens and that's about it.

Deliberate recording by either party might be off putting for A LOT of people
and cause people to be more nervous then they need to be.

~~~
lazyeye
Im thinking of the specific use case for doing interviews over the web. People
typically use Skype which provides poor resolution. In this case they would be
fine with the local recording.

~~~
richardboegli
I understand the use case. :)

Maybe I didn't frame my response clearly.

How many times has someone needed this?

i.e: While you and I can see this as a problem to be solved, how many users
are actually demanding this functionality now?

What metrics have you got to demonstrate that it'd be worth someone's or a
team worth of people's time to clarify requirements, design, implement, test
and roll out such a product?

